# Flat whites



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

I've just started trying to make flat whites at home but can't get the milk correct? the frother I use has the air spout too which I beleive is letting too much air get in,so the milk is far too frothy with big air bubbles,not smooth as flat whites should be,I've tried blocking the air hole but then the stream just heats the milk and no froth at all,not sure if I need a new frother machine or if I'm doing something wrong? any help would be great.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

What milk frother/espresso machine are you using? Some wands are tougher to use than others.

In general terms, the way to get the micro -foam (tiny bubbles) is to start with the steam wand tip just below the milk surface, then turn it on and lower the milk jug so that the wand tip is just about on the surface - so you hear an occasional spitting sound. Then drop it further into the milk and somewhat off centre to get the milk to swirl. When the milk is spinning, any larger bubbles should be gotten rid of and the smaller ones mixed in with the rest of the milk. For a flat white, only keep the steam wand near the surface for a short while - you only want a small amount of micro-foam. There are plenty of YouTube videos on steaming milk - some other members might have suggestions on particular videos?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks,for that,yeah was hoping I didn't have to own up to the machine I was using.it's a krups machine,does milk for caps great,I have watched some vids on youtube but doesn't seem to help,so I'm guessing it could be the machine or me? I justed tried using your instrutions but I can not get the milk moving at all,the steam seems strong enought and I've tried different angles,the result was loads of big bubbles on top,so I scooped those off,which left mostly warm milk and a top layer of nearly the right micro bubbles I was after?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

It sounds like you're using one of those panarello attachment to the steam wand so I'm not surprised you are having trouble. If that's the case try taking the outer cover off and just using the inner pointy bit and follow Rolands excellant instructions.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah they were good instructions,cheers.

the wand has an air attactment which I think is what you mean,I have tried without it but then all it does is warm the milk,it's sounding more like I need a new machine,I'll give it another go now as the coffee I just made is not good(the dial moved on my grinder) heres hoping?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

result....without the air attactment the steam only warmed the milk,guess I need a new machine,is there a good cheap milk frother sold separately or do I need to buy a whole new coffee machine?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a wand without the frother attachment, then as RolandG states, keep it close to the surface of the milk so that you get a slurping sound and bubbles (hopefully small) will be created. When you have reached sufficient volume, or the milk temperature has reached 40 degrees C, then plunge the wand further into the milk until ready.

The manual frothers I have seen cannot compete with a good steam wand attached to an espresso machine. There is a thread somewhere about shaking the milk inside a plastic carton, although I do not think the taste is the same.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

cheers guys I think I have got the nack now,I tried once more before a bought a new machine just for the better wand,as the machice I have makes good coffee,I really tried to keep the wand on the surface and this time it seemed to work,the bestr yet,so I guess I can only get better,I just need to work on the whil pool,cheers again


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My old machine had pretty poor steam power. I found that I could actually physically swirl the milk while frothing (this worked quite well) but the best thing to do is only steam a very small quantity (just enough for your flat white) in a very small jug. Then even the weakest power machine should be able to create a whirlpool.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to hear you've had progress







The texturing (spinning the milk to blend the bubbles and milk) is definitely difficult with lower steam power - It's tricky on my Gaggia. When you're stretching (tip is near the surface of the milk) try positioning the tip close to the pitcher edge and angle it slightly. This can allow you to start the spinning at the same time as you're stretching - but don't forget that you want to get the stretching phase over as quickly as possible, so you have as much time as possible to spin the milk.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

the streamer I have seems really strong but I have nothing to compare it to,once I got a good spin going but can't seem to do it every time but I think it just needs more trys,I'm steaming better with every go,the last time I didn't get any big bubbles which was a first as before they would over flow the jug, think I will get there,even my local costa doesn't get my flat white correct every time,well some do but if one guy is on I know I will get just a milky coffee,and hes the manager!

could you explain what you mean by "stretching"? and why do you lower the wand when the temp gets to 40c?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

'Stretching' means to introduce air into the milk, so that the volume increases.

This is done from when the milk is cold until it is a bit warmer than skin temp on the outside of the jug. You should also be trying to get a vortex going at this point. When it's feeling slightly warm to the touch, submerge the steam tip and really try and get the milk moving. This bit is what will give you a really smooth texture if you can get it thoroughly mixed.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> 'Stretching' means to introduce air into the milk, so that the volume increases.
> 
> This is done from when the milk is cold until it is a bit warmer than skin temp on the outside of the jug. You should also be trying to get a vortex going at this point. When it's feeling slightly warm to the touch, submerge the steam tip and really try and get the milk moving. This bit is what will give you a really smooth texture if you can get it thoroughly mixed.


cheers,think I got it now,so the bubbles are made on the top and the spinning is to mix them in the milk,takes me a while to get something,it's now clicked for me,thanks.


----------

